# jdk source in eclipse einbinden?



## klaeuschen41 (3. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine wahrscheinlich blöde Frage:

Ich möchte gerne auch den JDK Source Code nachvollziehen (gerade für das Ableiten von Klassen)

Woher bekomme ich den JDK Source Code (1.4) und wie kann kann ich ihn in Eclipse einbinden?

Ich weiß nicht, ob es nur mir so geht, aber ich finde die Sun-Seite dermaßen unübersichtlich! Wenn jemand sich da schon zurecht gefunden hat, wäre ich für eine "Wegbeschreibung" dankbar!

Viele Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## Thomas Darimont (3. März 2006)

Hallo!

Wenn du das JDK heruntergeladen hast, dann findest du im Installationsverzeichnis das src.zip. Dort sind die Sourcen für die Core-Klassen aus dem rt.jar enthalten.
Markiere in Eclipse einfach mal z.Bsp. die Klasse java.lang.String und drücke auf F3. Anschließend klickst du auf den Button Attach source und wählst im folgenden Dialog dein src.zip aus. Fertig.

Gruß Tom


----------



## klaeuschen41 (4. März 2006)

Hallo Thomas,
vielen Dank! So einfach hätte ich es mir jetzt nicht vorgestellt.
Gruß,
Klaus


----------

